# Packages erstellen und importieren?



## Tropi (26. Mrz 2006)

Hallo miteinander.

Ich habe gleich zwei Fragen:
1) Wie kann ich in Java packages erstellen und importieren? Ich kann bis jetzt nur PHP und da ist das ganz anders. 
2) Welche Entwicklungsumgebung würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Ich benutze derzeit nur den JavaEditor, da wir den von der Schule aus benützen "müssen". Mit Eclipse komme ich irgendwie gar nicht zurecht. :/

Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## byte (26. Mrz 2006)

zu 1: Ein Package ist einfach nur ein Verzeichnis im Dateisystem relativ zu Deinem Projektverzeichnis. Am Anfang der Klasse muss dann folgendes stehn:


```
package name;
```

zu 2: Eclipse > all :bae:


----------



## Tropi (26. Mrz 2006)

Projektverzeichnis? Derzeit speichere ich alle Dateien in einem Ordner.  :lol: 

Aber auch wenn ich nen extra Verzeichnis mache funktioniert das nicht. :/


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Mrz 2006)

Tropi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...funktioniert das nicht. :/


Was funktioniert nicht?

Die Klasse, die ein bestimmtes Package definiert, muss in einem gleichnamigen Verzeichnis gespeichert werden.


----------



## Dukel (27. Mrz 2006)

Tropi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Projektverzeichnis? Derzeit speichere ich alle Dateien in einem Ordner.  :lol:
> 
> Aber auch wenn ich nen extra Verzeichnis mache funktioniert das nicht. :/



Hast du auch den Paketnamen entsprechend angepasst?

Und bevor du eine IDE verwendest, die für dich die Pakete schnürt solltest du das von Hand hinbekommen haben.


----------



## Tropi (27. Mrz 2006)

@Dukel Deswegen fragte ich ja auch nach. 

Hmm neue Frage:

```
class PrintClass {
  int x = 0;
  int y = 1;
  
  public static void main(String[] args) {

  }
  
  void printMe() {
    System.out.println("x ist "+x+" und y ist "+y+".");
    System.out.println("Ich eine Instanz von der Klasse: "+this.getClass().getName());
  }
}

class PrintSubClass extends PrintClass {
  int z = 3;
  
  public static void main(String[] args) {
    PrintSubClass objekt = new PrintSubClass();
    objekt.printMe();
  }
}
```
Wie kommt's das mein Java Compiler schreibt obwohl das so in meinem Buch steht?


----------



## Tropi (27. Mrz 2006)

Die leere main()-Methode gehört eigentlich nicht dazu. Die habe ich lediglich aus Verzweiflung dazu gemacht. :lol

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoSuchMethodError:main
---
Das ist übrigens die Meldung.


_L-ectron-X hat diesen Beitrag editiert, weil er seinen Beitrag vor diesem Posting zurückgezogen hatte._


----------



## bygones (27. Mrz 2006)

lass lieber erstmal die finger von packages...

ansonsten bitte ich dich die Forensuche und die FAQs zu nutzen - da findest du alles !!


----------



## Tropi (27. Mrz 2006)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ansonsten bitte ich dich die Forensuche und die FAQs zu nutzen - da findest du alles !!


Du hast Recht..Warum ist das Board überhaupt noch im Online-Modus?  :roll: 

Wie gesagt:
Den Code von oben habe ich aus einem Buch, daher sollte der doch auch funktionieren. Das tut er nicht. Deswegen frage ich und wühle mich _nicht_ durch irgendwelche F.A.Q..


----------



## bygones (27. Mrz 2006)

lass es mich so sagen:

der code ist korrekt und läuft auf allen korrekt eingerichteten systemen.

wie man ein system richtig einrichtet steht in der forensuche und in den FAQs.

Aber du hast recht - wieso sollten wir antworten, wenn man schon alles irgendwo lesen kann ? immer das gleiche zu sagen macht tierisch spaß !!


----------



## Tropi (27. Mrz 2006)

Ich arbeitet mit dem "Java Editor". Der compiliert usw. von selbst wenn ich das möchte.

Und ich würde nicht verstehen was das ändern würde, wenn ich das manuell mache.

Und die Umgebungsvariable ist gesetzt, so ist's nicht.


----------

